# Internet Explorer stürzt bei Formular ab



## TripleM (2. Juni 2004)

Hilfe!

Ich habe auf einer Seite ein Eingabe-Formular, und das liegt in einer Diversion. Diese kann man mittles eines Java-Scriptes scrollen.

Sobald ich jedoch im IE (6.0) beginne, über das Script zu scrollen, stürzt dieser ab!
In Opera, Mozilla und Netscape passiert das nicht. Und wenn ich das Script auf anderen Seiten einbaue, auf denen sich im scrollbaren Bereich KEIN Formular befindet, sürzt das Script auch nicht in IE ab.

Woran kann das liegen? Wenn das Script e wäre, würde das doch die Opera-Script-Konsole anzeigen!? Und wenn im HTML-Code was nicht stimmt, stürzt doch nicht gleich der ganze IE ab (mal abgesehen davon, daß ich die Seite mal durch den W3C- Validator gejagt habe, und der hat keine so "schwerwiegenden" Fehler gefunden, daß ich mir einen Absturz erklären könnte.

Woran könnte es also liegen?

Zu finden ist das Desaster hier:

http://www.pachetmusic.com/_hi/_forum/forum2.php

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Gumbo (2. Juni 2004)

Wahrscheinlich ist der Internet Explorer mit dem Verschieben der Formularelemente und dessen Darstellung überfordert.


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. Juni 2004)

Die Wege des IE sind halt manchmal unergründbar.

Beim IE 5.5 besteht das Problem ebenfalls, und der Bug liegt im CSS!

Wenn man dort beim BODY die Angaben für die Scrollbars herausnimmt, passierts nicht mehr... warum?Frag Bill


----------



## TripleM (3. Juni 2004)

*Tausend Dankeschön!*

Hey, Super!

Habe die Scroll-Bar-Angaben aus dem Stylesheet entfernt und jetzt  es einwandfrei, ich bin echt begeistert!

Schade, daß man so leider die dummen Standard-Fabren verwenden muß, aber die Funktionalität geht hier wohl eindeutig vor.

Billy frage ich lieber nicht, der würde entweder selbst von nichts wissen, mir erzählen, daß es ein Feature, und kein Bug ist, oder sagen, ich soll auf den Patch in drei Jahren warten 

Danke für die Hilfe, ich hatte schon fast die Flinte ins KoRn geworfen


----------

